# anyone using goodyear ultra grip ice WRT lts? or an



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

haven't got tires yet still looking... the duratracs might be alittle to aggressive for all year round. ill probably do an impluse buy when we get the first storm. anyone using goodyears? i know they are softer rubber and people say they wear faster...... they will be on a lighter 99 jeep cherokee
so many tires lol the goodyears for their snow and ice have the ultra grips, ultra grip ice , ultra grip ice WRT LT and SUV version. wanted something for a 16" rim but dont have the rims so looks like im gonna be getting something stock for my 15" . probably a 225/235/70/75/r15


----------

